# Warp Screamers Chaos Warhost



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello Guys I have finally taken the plunge and bought my very first wargame miniatures. As i am a long term browser of these forums I thought it would be ideal to post my progress from complete newbie to (hopefully) seasoned painter/ modeller.

So i Present to you my Chaos space marine Warhost the Warp Screamers. I am Currently working out the fluff behind them so I will add this once im happy with it.

Cultist:




















Chosen Chaos Space Marine:




















I would really appreciate some feedback and criticism of my painting. The camera appears to have played funny with my colours, the green is not that bright on the highlighted areas.

:victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

First of all, welcome to the forums.

As for the models, that's not a bad start there. The green and purple go well together, and everything seems neat and tidy. Get your hands on some washes though. They can take any painter up a notch or two. I think a wash of Athonian camoshade on the green, then highlighted with the base colour would give it more depth. There is a purple wash as well that could help. Hope this helps.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like that combination of colours. Never would have thought of using that myself but it really works. Take Khorne's advice and get familiar with the washes, they are your friend.


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow thanks for the positive comments I was really apprehensive about putting up pics after seeing some of the work here.

The green and purple is a combo i've always thought would work well.

I have used a Thraka green wash for the green and a Leviathan purple wash for the purple as well as a Badab black wash for the cloak and metal. 

The camera on my I phone doesn't seem to do this justice though =).

Next on the agenda is finishing Cultists and Chosen then on to Chaos lord and the Hell Brute. I will post Pics of the Completed squads.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, and keep the pics coming, the cultist is not bad at all!
Another suggestion i can give is to thin your paint


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome & advice neferhet. Yeah i must admit that this is something should have done, I will certainly be doing this fro now on.


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

By the way Neferhet long time admirer of your Legion =)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If you can take the pics in as natural light as possible it can help show us how the colours look in reality. Flashes or artificial light can give a deceiving look, either bleaching the colours or exaggerating them. I'm sure you have the same good weather in Limerick as the rest of us in the country have at the moment. Make the most of it and get some pics taken in the back garden.:victory:


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah i will turn flash off and take them in Daylight. We do but i'm up in Leixlip working at the moment!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Laerath said:


> Yeah i will turn flash off and take them in Daylight. We do but i'm up in Leixlip working at the moment!


Intel? That means you might be familiar with Gamer's World in Dublin. That's where I hang out on a Thursday evening, playing 40k or Flames of War.


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Intel yup half the country is there at the moment =). Ah cool where bouts in Dublin is it? I'm actually looking for somewhere to learn how to play the game up this side of the country.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Laerath said:


> By the way Neferhet long time admirer of your Legion =)


well, thank you 
how (when) do you plan to paint the helbrute? same scheme of the chosen?
i haven't primed mine yet...


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Similar colour scheme but much more skin tones as if its morphing from flesh to metal is what I was thinking.


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok apologies for the slow posting guys i appear to paint like a snail! I'm sure it will get easier the more experienced i get. I have just finished my second cultist and I mus say i'm really happy with how he turned out. I feel like I have improved since my first 2 models. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Hydraulix (May 5, 2013)

GO GO NEWB POWER! 
Your paint is outstanding for just starting out, you will go far with your ability.
I LOVE the Green/purple. I have to try that out on something and see for myself in person.
Yes thinning the paint will help, That is mostly what I am practicing as well with my painting and It makes a huge difference in the finish. I would love to see you try some basic green lightning on the bases... could be fun I think.


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Interesting prospect sir I may have to try that. I forgot to add I haven't finished basing any models bar my first cultist. T he biggest challenge i'm having at the moment is watering down my paints properly.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Your second cultist is certainly an improvement over the first, by the looks of it you've made the recesses of the cultists skin quite a bit darker, which certainly gives it more depth and looks a whole lot better. 

I'd recommend trying to do a bit more to the base, even just gluing some sand on and painting is a basic brown and beige can add a whole lot more to the model than the flat green you've got going on at the moment. 

If you want to take some better photos then a pretty simple way to do so is to just stick some sheets of white paper up behind the model so that it gives a plain background and that way you don't have the stuff behind the model to distract you when looking at it. 

Overall, good work and keep painting k:

EDIT: I just noticed that on your first cultist you actually have based the model, so presumably you just haven't gotten around to it on this one. Personally I would recommend that you paint the rim of the base either brown or just leave it black; you generally don't want people to look at that part of the model, so it makes sense to paint it a very plain colour.


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Ah never even thought of painting it a neutral colour wombat_tree. This is a fine idea and I think i shall paint it maybe grey or black.

On this cultist i used a bronzed flesh base colour, then washed with ogryn flesh wash and finally 2 coats of highlights of a 50:50 bronzed flesh/ skull white mix. It really seems to have added some depth to the skin.


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey guys hope all enjoyed the weekend. Next photo I have for you guys is another Cultist. I plan on showing you 2 more cultist before i go ahead and show them in batches of 5.

Anyway the pic:


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok the cultist freakshow continues!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

These are some proper freaky cultists! k:
Lots of improvements here! Good work on the skin and the cloths.
When the unit is done, you should post a group picture!


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow thanks for the kind words sir, a painter of your quality approving of my work is great inspiration. I have one more cultist to paint and post, then i shall post them in batches of 5 and finally a group shot of all 20.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Laerath said:


> Wow thanks for the kind words sir, a painter of your quality approving of my work is great inspiration.


Now that was plain flattery


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Ah but sure flattery gets you everywhere!

For your latest viewing pleasure my first 5 cultists arranges in a squad.


----------

